# Paduano Pilato - Wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen?



## Sarottiritter (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,
mein '92er Serotta T-MAX ist etwas in die Jahre gekommen und soll jetzt durch einen adäquaten stählernen Nachfolger ersetzt werden. Aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ich momentan für mein Gewicht etwas zu klein bin (112 kg bei 197 cm, scheiß Muskeln ), und der Meister Nöll mich geärgert hat, sollte es ein Germans Team Extreme werden. 

Dummerweise bin ich beim googeln vor einigen Wochen/Monaten auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und mußte feststellen, daß einige schlechte Menschen  Bilder von Paduano-Titanrahmen eingestellt/verlinkt hatten. 

Diese Rahmen haben sich regelrecht in meinem Gehirn eingebrannt, ich dachte aber: "Vergiß es, nichts für deine Gewichtsklasse". Ich habe mir die Herstellerseite angeschaut und bin dann auf das stählerne Pilato gestoßen, leider ohne aussagekräftiges Foto. Letztes Wochenende konnte ich endlich auf einer italienischen Forenseite eine Abbildung finden und der Must-Have-Faktor ist schon grenzwertig hoch.

Ich bin mir jedoch unsicher, ob der verwendete Rohrsatz für sowohl für meine derzeitige als auch die angepeilte Gewichtsklasse (92-95 kg) überhaupt geeignet ist. Ein Bekannter von mir (80kg) hatte mal ein leichtes Scapin Rudolph, nach 7.000 km war Seitensteifigkeit quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. Zudem gilt mein Interesse der durchgehenden Sitzrohrkonstruktion. Bei meiner überproportionalen Schrittlänge müßte das Sitzrohr verdammt weit über den Knotenpunt zum Oberrohr ragen. Ist da eine satt dimensionierte 400 -500 mm Sattelstütze, die noch ein ordentliches Stück im Sitzrohr steckt, evtl die bessere Lösung?


----------



## kawa (18. Oktober 2006)

Na es muß doch nicht gleich Titan sein*grins*

...es gibt doch noch den sehr feinen Stahl von Columbus....
der ist auch nicht ohne und dürfte  die 112kg Muskelmasse adäquat 
bei ihrer Arbeit  unterstützen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarottiritter (18. Oktober 2006)

Aaah, schÃ¶nen Dank fÃ¼r das Foto, kawa. Mit der Kriegsbemalung werde ich auf jedem Trail zum Freiwild. Also muss ich vor dem Kauf auf mein Sollgewicht kommen . Der Preis ist ohnehin exorbitant, nochmal gute 1000â¬ Aufschlag gegenÃ¼ber dem Germans, da heiÃt es abspecken und weitersparen. Jedenfalls meinte ich genau diesen Rahmen, nur bin davon ausgegangen, daÃ das GerÃ¤t Pilato statt Neruda heiÃt. Die Thumbnails auf der Seite von Cicli Corsa sind auch wirklich sehr klein. FÃ¼r Titan halte ich mich ohnehin zu schwer und hoffe mal, daÃ die WandstÃ¤rke des Columbus Spirit Rohrsatzes sich noch deutlich von der einer handelsÃ¼blichen WeiÃblechdose unterscheidet. Mein Kumpel hatte seinerzeit einen Columbus Foco Rahmen, den besagten Scapin Rudolph, nach 1/1/2 Jahren weichgeritten.

Edit:
Auf der Website von Paduano heiÃt das Teil tatsÃ¤chlich Pilato. Neruda ist ein Rennrad. Der Importeur Cicli Corsa hat einen Fehler auf seiner Website, dort wird das Pilato neben der Beschreibung des Neruda abgebildet.


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2006)

Sarottiritter schrieb:


> Aaah, schönen Dank für das Foto, kawa. Mit der Kriegsbemalung werde ich auf jedem Trail zum Freiwild. Also muss ich vor dem Kauf auf mein Sollgewicht kommen . Der Preis ist ohnehin exorbitant, nochmal gute 1000 Aufschlag gegenüber dem Germans, da heißt es abspecken und weitersparen. Jedenfalls meinte ich genau diesen Rahmen, nur bin davon ausgegangen, daß das Gerät Pilato statt Neruda heißt. Die Thumbnails auf der Seite von Cicli Corsa sind auch wirklich sehr klein. Jetzt sehe ich, daß das Viech Neruda heißt. Für Titan halte ich mich ohnehin zu schwer und hoffe mal, daß die Wandstärke des Columbus Spirit Rohrsatzes sich noch deutlich von der einer handelsüblichen Weißblechdose unterscheidet. Mein Kumpel hatte seinerzeit einen Columbus Foco Rahmen, den besagten Scapin Rudolph, nach 1/1/2 Jahren weichgeritten.



Dass Stahlrahmen mit der Benutzung weich werden ist ein Mythos und absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sarottiritter (18. Oktober 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Dass Stahlrahmen mit der Benutzung weich werden ist ein Mythos und absoluter Schwachsinn.



Nun mal langsam, ich denke, daß es auch auf freundlichere Art geht. Kannst Du Dein Statement wissenschaftlich belegen? Das Thema ist umstritten, da es sich in der Tat nicht um ein stahlspezifisches Problem handelt. Fest steht, daß sein Scapin am Tretlager weich wie gekochte Pasta ist, was im Neuzustand nicht so war. Sichtbare Brüche oder Risse gibt es keine. Dennoch könnte u.a. eine mögliche Erklärung sein, daß der Rahmen nicht spannungsfrei gefertigt wurde, was sehr wohl zu einer vorzeitigen Materialermüdung führen kann. 

Ist auch hier nachzulesen:http://www.smolik-velotech.de

Mit meinem Serotta habe ich keine Probleme. Ist aus Columbus Max Nivachrom und hat in 13 Jahren über 40.000 km gefressen, talelloser Zustand bis auf den Lack, wobei selbst der noch dank Schutzfolie relativ gut aussieht.


----------



## xc-mtb (18. Oktober 2006)

Wollte das Pilato auch einmal kaufen. Hab dann aber doch ein Nicolai genommen.

Der Rahmen wird ja auf Maß gebaut. Dann kannst du auch wegen des Rohrsatzes fragen. Ob der Spirit bei der Gewichtsklasse (>90kg das richtige ist weiß ich nicht) Der Life dürfte vielleicht der sichere sein.

Viel Spaß damit. Keine Ahnung was die jetzt kosten aber so viel mehr als ein Germans sind das eigentlich nicht! vielleicht 300 bis 500 Euro aber keine 1000. Bin aber nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand.

CU

Matze


----------



## Sarottiritter (18. Oktober 2006)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die jetzt kosten aber so viel mehr als ein Germans sind das eigentlich nicht! vielleicht 300 bis 500 Euro aber keine 1000. Bin aber nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand.



Den Preis habe ich versehentlich vom Neruda übernommen, da die Website von Cicli Corsa einige Macken hat. Ich rufe da mal in den nächsten Tagen an. Vor 2 Wochen hatte Paduano selbst noch eine italienische Preisliste auf seiner Website, dort war das Pilato für ca. 1700 Euro gelistet, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ist trotzdem viel Geld, vielleicht wird doch ein Germans unterm Christbaum stehen, mal sehen.


----------



## kawa (18. Oktober 2006)

....habe den Pilato schon für 1200,- irgendwo gesehen-Maßrahmen natürlich!

...aber das ist wie ein paar ital. Maßschuhe kaufen, da gehört das ganze
richtig zelebriert......in den Flieger auf nach Italien, bei Paduano einen
Capu geschlürft, die Schmiede besichtigt und dann vom "Meister" persönlich
die Maße nehmen lassen........so gehört sich das!!!!!


Was sonst noch geht .... Rockys Blizzard ist auch was feines,wenn man
normale Körpermasse hat ......

Trotzdem,ich persönlich sehe im Material die Easton-Alu-Rohre vorn, richtig
verarbeitet sind die ne Bank......


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2006)

Sarottiritter schrieb:


> Nun mal langsam, ich denke, daß es auch auf freundlichere Art geht. Kannst Du Dein Statement wissenschaftlich belegen? Das Thema ist umstritten, da es sich in der Tat nicht um ein stahlspezifisches Problem handelt. Fest steht, daß sein Scapin am Tretlager weich wie gekochte Pasta ist, was im Neuzustand nicht so war. Sichtbare Brüche oder Risse gibt es keine. Dennoch könnte u.a. eine mögliche Erklärung sein, daß der Rahmen nicht spannungsfrei gefertigt wurde, was sehr wohl zu einer vorzeitigen Materialermüdung führen kann.
> 
> Ist auch hier nachzulesen:http://www.smolik-velotech.de
> 
> Mit meinem Serotta habe ich keine Probleme. Ist aus Columbus Max Nivachrom und hat in 13 Jahren über 40.000 km gefressen, talelloser Zustand bis auf den Lack, wobei selbst der noch dank Schutzfolie relativ gut aussieht.




War nicht böse gemeint, hatte nur keine Zeit das in schöne Worte zu fassen. Um an Steifigkeit zu verlieren, muss sich bei Rahmen entweder die Geometrie der Rohre verändern, auf welche Weise auch immer, oder der E- Modul des Stahls, beides passiert nicht einfach dadurch, dass man den Rahmen fährt. Entweder ist da Korrosion, Mikrorisse, Verschleiss oder sonstwas im Spiel, oder der Fahrer ist einfach schwerer geworden. Spannungen werschwinden auch nicht irgendwo im Nirvana, entweder werden die durch plast. Deformation oder Risse abgebaut.


----------



## The Tretschwein (6. November 2006)

Evtl hier günstig:
http://www.mallorca-radreisen.de/index.html?target=dept_77.html


----------



## kimpel (6. November 2006)

nur bitee keine laufräder dort kaufen und evtl. muss man den herren ein wenig nerven, damits mit dem radl was wird (der lden is hiert um die ecke )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (6. November 2006)

wie schweeeer ist der rahmen den du als weich bezeichnest

columbus foco ist das was heute life heisst also eigentlich leichtbauzeux

das was du als weich empfindest könnte man auch als komfort bezeichnen und könnte bei der konstruktion auch als gewollt so gemacht worden sein

der serrota tmax ist wohl einiges schwerer

über 2 kg

der rocky blizzard ist auch eher sowas wie 2,15kg also stabil

es ist immer eine frage welchen rohrsatz man wählt

wenn du leicht und steiff suchst solltest du eventuell alurahmen in betracht ziehen oder vielleicht plastik 

das was ich aus deinem posting herauslese ist : dass du wohl eher sowas wie ein gt zaskar rahmen oder sowas wie den rocky blizzard suchst

das mit dem weichreiten hab ich noch nie erlebt wohl aber weiche rahmen die dann auch bequem zu fahren sind

so wie ich das im kopf hab kommt allenfalls ein weichwerden kurz vor dem bruch, wenn überhaupt

die hochgezogene sattelstütze empfinde ich zumindest als zweifelhaft
technisch, optisch wie auch statisch (muss ich nicht begründen, da empfindung)

ich denke die paduano leute haben sicher erfahrung im sowas bauen, aber ob sowas dann leichter ist , wie bei den scott-carbonrahmen glaub ich nicht


titanrahmen kann man übrigens auch so bauen (dimensionierung der rohre) dass die dein gewicht aushalten würden

mit entsprechenden rohrsätzen sicher auch in brutal steif

aber dann sicher nicht in leicht

und vorallem halte ich es für schwachsinnig mit titan einen rahmen zu bauen der hart und unbequem ist.

vorallem bei den mechanischen eigenschaften die titan hat wäre das dann wohl nicht ganz materialgerecht.   

s


----------



## snake999acid (6. November 2006)

mete schrieb:


> Dass Stahlrahmen mit der Benutzung weich werden ist ein Mythos und absoluter Schwachsinn.



ist aber fakt!


----------



## singlestoph (7. November 2006)

hast du das erlebt

hast du literatur dazu

links um nachlesen dieses fakts?

bei smolik hab ich nichts gefunden.....???

wenn etwas nicht hält oder weich ist hat das sehr oft mit falscher anwendung zu tun

jedes rahmenmaterial hat phantstsche eigenschaften aber auch gravierende nachteile, kommt immer darauf an wie man es einsetzt und vorallem wie gut es verarbeitet wird


s


----------



## Wolkentreiber (7. November 2006)

Kleiner Tipp - für große/schwere Biker sind die Bikes von Lennard Zinn erste Wahl - da gibts Titan- und Stahlrahmen (MTB, Rennrad, Tandem, Cyclocross) in JEDER erdenklichen Größe (der baute schon Triathlonrenner für 220cm lange US-Basketballer...) und Kurbeln bis 220mm Länge. Lest Euch unvoreingenommen den Bericht über die Berechnung der korrekten Kurbelarmlänge durch - gibt echt zu denken... Hier der Link:

http://www.zinncycles.com/

Cheers!


----------



## Wolkentreiber (7. November 2006)

zB das da:

Steel Mountain Bike built for a 6'9" rider that has 29" (700C) wheels and 210mm cranks for high speed mountain cruising!

nicht wirklich schön, aber sicher einzigartig


----------



## snake999acid (7. November 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wie schweeeer ist der rahmen den du als weich bezeichnest
> 
> columbus foco ist das was heute life heisst also eigentlich leichtbauzeux
> 
> ...



das ist großräumig ausgelegt, was ist denn ein "richtiger gebrauch" ?
hatte nen Dirt Jump / Street Lenker von Atomlab (GI) 2005 aus 4130 Chromoly und das ding is mir plötzlich weggebogen wie butter...! 
nach ner zeit "erweicht" eben metall. passiert auch bei alu, jedoch etwas schneller und man wird meistens weniger "vorgewarnt" als bei stahl... denn es bricht sofort.
Und der lenker ist nicht an der klemmung mit dem vorbau gebrochen, sondern ein gutes stück daneben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (10. November 2006)

das sich etwas wegbiegt ist nicht das was gemeint ist mit weich werden

--> dauerhaft verformt

das ist überlast



weich werden : damit ist gemeint, dass rahmen spürbar weicher werden mit der zeit

--> ohne verformung
und das gibt es meiner meinung nach  nicht



stahl titan scandium und carbon werden immer wieder magische fähigkeiten nachgesagt je nachdem wen man fragt
vieles davon ist pure esotherik gewisse dinge sind teilweise wahr
gute rahmen kann man aus jedem material bauen nur muss man das materialgerecht tun




DJ, Street, DH und FR kann man wohl nicht als richtiger gebrauch bezeichnen für fast gar keine parts da gehts darum das die dinge halt solange wie möglich halten

etwa vergleichbar mit leichtbau cc teilen 100g lenker und so da wird ja zum teil von herstellern empfohlen jedes jahr zu tauschen


bei stahlrahmen (bei allen rahmen auch titan) gibts logischerweise ermüdungsbrüche nach einer gewissen zeit

aber ich denke ein richtig dimensionierter rahmen sollte schon 10 oder mehr jahre leben oder zumindest solange bis der käufer was neues will

rahmen um die 1500-1600g (mittlere grösse) mit zb life spirit rohrsätze können das aber eigentlich nur bei sehr leichten fahrern

also sagen wir mal ein 65kg rennfahrer kann mit so einem teil durchaus ein paar jahre rennen fahren

das jemand der 112kg schwer und fast 2 meter gross ist mit einem rahmen stahrahmen der unter 2kg schwer ist wahrscheinlich nie glücklich werden kann versteht sich von selbst, hoffe ich


----------



## Joe911 (10. November 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:


> ist aber fakt!



Kann aber eigentlich nur durch einen Materialbruch/ Mikrorisse etc. erklärt werden.

Metallurgisch kann sich der Rahmen durch den Gebrauch nur verfestigen und d.h. eher steifer werden. Die im Metallgitter vorhandenen Stapelfehler (Versetzungen) beginnen bei Verformung zu laufen. Dadurch verfestigt sich der Werkstoff weiter und wird weniger flexibel (Stichwort: Versetzungsverfestigung). Ab einem gewissen Grad führt dieser Verfestigungsprozeß zum Materialbruch.

J


----------



## mete (10. November 2006)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Kann aber eigentlich nur durch einen Materialbruch/ Mikrorisse etc. erklärt werden.
> 
> Metallurgisch kann sich der Rahmen durch den Gebrauch nur verfestigen und d.h. eher steifer werden. Die im Metallgitter vorhandenen Stapelfehler (Versetzungen) beginnen bei Verformung zu laufen. Dadurch verfestigt sich der Werkstoff weiter und wird weniger flexibel (Stichwort: Versetzungsverfestigung). Ab einem gewissen Grad führt dieser Verfestigungsprozeß zum Materialbruch.
> 
> J




Genau, außerdem bleibt der E- Modul dabei erhalten. siehe mein Post oben, der ist nämlich davon nicht abhängig, die Steifigkeit hängt wiederum nur von E- Modul und Konstruktion (Rohrquerschnitte etc.)ab, da also der E- Modul konstant bleibt, chem. Umwandlung jetzt mal ausgeschlossen, kann ein spürbarer Steifigleitsverlust nur dadurch zu Stande kommen, dass z.B. die Rohrquerschnitte durch Risse, Korrosion, Beulen, Dellen etc. verändert werden, das ist dann aber ein Defekt und keine hinnehmbare Gebrauchserscheinung, d.h. der Rahmen ist Schrott.


----------



## lelebebbel (10. November 2006)

Stahlrahmen und auch Rahmen aus anderem Metall WERDEN NICHT WEICH bis sie anfangen zu reissen, Fakt.

Das mit dem "weichgetretenen Rahmen" ist ein rein psychologisches Phänomen. 


Den wissenschaftlichen Beweis (aus Werkstoffkunde-Sicht komplett überflüssig, aber sonst lies sich dieses Vorurteil wohl einfach nicht töten) konnte man bis vor kurzem auf der Seite der http://www.efbe.de
nachlesen.
Die haben das mal im Auftrag der Tour getestet - den Link hab ich noch, die Seite existiert aber nicht mehr..
http://www.efbe.de/tour1098.htm

da stehts noch, leider ohne Link: http://www.efbe.de/presse/index.php - "Tour" 10/98

Da wurden Metallrahmen in einen Dauerschwingprüfstand gepackt und bis zum Bruch getestet - erst ganz kurz vor dem Ende ging die Auslenkung hoch, weil sich Risse bildeten.


Egal, zurück zu deiner Rahmensuche:
du bist fast 2m hoch - schonmal an ein 29er gedacht? Erfunden für große Fahrer über 1,85. Entsprechend werden die Teile auch für schwere Fahrer gemacht. 26" Räder mit 23" Rahmenhöhe sieht sowieso mehr als seltsam aus.

Das oben gezeigte Zinn ist eins, aber es gibt mittlerweile eine sehr große Auswahl. Bilden kann man sich hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61
da die Verbreitung in Europa noch nicht so groß ist... hierzulande sind eher günstige Modelle (Surly, Kona, OnOne) zu bekommen.


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2006)

wenn du den rahmen willst, kauf ihn

es kann nie schlecht seine einen rahmenbauer in europa zu unterstützen

sag ihm aber bitte wie gross und schwee du  bist und versuch dir möglichst genau vorzustellen (vorher) wie er sich fahren soll

wendig spurstabil ....

steif bequem wasimmer

oder einfach so : wie mein serotta aber für federgabel und disc (oder was immer du willst)- ich find das immer noch die sicherste methode dann kann sich der rahmenbauer glaub ich fast am meisten drunter vorstellen

die werden dir dann hoffentlich eine ausführliche antwort und beratung zurückschicken

s


----------



## Wolkentreiber (14. November 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Egal, zurück zu deiner Rahmensuche:
> du bist fast 2m hoch - schonmal an ein 29er gedacht? Erfunden für große Fahrer über 1,85. Entsprechend werden die Teile auch für schwere Fahrer gemacht. 26" Räder mit 23" Rahmenhöhe sieht sowieso mehr als seltsam aus.
> 
> Das oben gezeigte Zinn ist eins, aber es gibt mittlerweile eine sehr große Auswahl. Bilden kann man sich hier:
> ...




Hi nochmal.

Über die Tech-Facts, von wegen weich werden und Materialermüdung, kann ich nicht mitreden, da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Aber ich kenn das Problem, das große Biker bei der Rahmen- und Komponentensuche haben. Ich selbst bin 194 groß und wieg 95kg, und kann als ehemaliger Amateur-Bahnradfahrer auch ganz schön in die Pedale treten.

Meiner Ansicht nach, und ich speche da aus langjähriger und über 20 Bikes umfassender Erfahrung, sind die Standard-Rahmen ALLER Hersteller für den "wahrscheinlichsten Kunden" gemacht, und das entspricht nunmal Körpergröße zwischen 170 und 185, und Gewicht zwischen 65 und 85kg, für XL-Rahmen sind dir Rohre einfach nur länger, aber nicht stabiler. Wer kleiner/leichter ist hat damit keine Probleme, die verwendeten Rohrsätze für Small- und Petite-(C´dale) Rahmen sind halt überdimensioniert und deshalb schwerer als sie sein müssten (Custom-Rahmen sind für Leichtbau-Freaks ja erhältlich - meine 160/48kg Freundin fährt eine HT-Rahmen-/Federgabel-Kombi mit 2,4kg, Komplettbike keine 7kg). Aber wer wie ich ÜBER den angegebenen Werten liegt hat kaum eine andre Chance, als zu Custom-Rahmen zu greifen. Sicher, man kann sich einen "Freerider" kaufen, und "Hardcore"-Teile, aber das ist auch nicht mehr als ein fauler Kompromiss und ein sicherer Weg, nicht das zu bekommen, was man eigentlich will...

Ich hatte im Laufe der Zeit alles mögliche versucht - von Stahl- über Alu- und Carbon-Rahmen bis hin zu Titan, alles Serie!!!, und hatte immer das Problem, dass sich die Rahmen jenseits von Gut und Böse verwunden (va bei Titan) haben, wenn ich mal kräftig in die Pedale getreten hab, oder über kurz oder lang strukturelle Probleme (Materialbrüche bei Carbon, geplatzte Schweißnähte) aufgetreten sind.

Den weiteren Hinweis auf die 29er find ich gut - wenngleich es in technischer Hinsicht wurscht ist, ob man an einen großen Rahmen nun 26er oder 29er Räder montiert, aber ab RH 55cm bzw Oberrohrlänge 65cm wirken 29er einfach stimmiger.

Ich hab mal ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Ti-Singlespeed angehängt, um das zu demonstrieren. Und bitte - ich will hier keine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn des Bikes anfachen, es ist offensichtlich am Foto nicht fertig, und ich fahrs nur in der Stadt zum gemütlichen cruisen. Es hat aber 640mm c-c Top-Tube und 26" Laufräder, geht optisch grad noch...

Der Rahmen für sich gesehen wär prinzipiell für jeden Spaß zu haben, wurde eigens für einen 198cm-Mann mit 120kg und für 195mm Zinn (Lennard, nicht das Material  ) Kurbeln gefertigt. Die Rohre haben alle kein Standard-Mass, auch wenn das am Foto nicht klar ersichtlich ist. Das Oberrohr wird vom Steuerrohr weg etwas dicker und dann kurz vorm Sitzrohr wieder dünner, Sitzrohr wird in der Mitte dicker und läuft dann mit dem größeren Durchmesser bis zum EBB, das Oberrohr ist oval, wobei es beim Steuerrohr höher (60x40mm) und beim EBB breiter (40x60mm), dazwischen verlaufend, ist. Der Hinterbau besteht aus Rohren mit deutlich erhöhter wandstärke - sieht also nur filigran aus. Vergleicht den Aufwand mal mit einem Standard-Ti-Bike - gern auch von Moots... und jetzt bitte nicht mit dem XL-Cannondale kontern, es geht nicht um einen Vergleich mit euren Bikes, sondern nur um meinen (mE nach nicht unqualifizierten) Kommentar zum Thema...

Fazit - wer groß/schwer ist kommt an Custom-Aufbau nicht herum, wer nich das nicht leisten kann oder will (völlig wertungsfrei!!!) kommt um einen Kompromiss nicht herum.


Cheers!


PS: Achja, ich bin ja noch relativ neu im Forum und kenn mich mit den Toose noch nicht so recht aus - wie bekommt Ihr die schönen großen Bilder direkt in eure Posts rein? Ich kann immer nur läppische max 60kb jpegs hochladen... bitte helft mir!


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2006)

curtlo

wär sonst auch noch was

er typ der die rahmen baut ist selbst gross

es gibt groose leute die sich auf seinen bikes dann auch wohl fühlen

s


----------



## Jocki (16. November 2006)

Wenns darum geht das der Rahmen sich plötzlich weicher anfühlt, kann
a; der Fahrer mehr Kraft im Wadl haben
b; wurde der Laufradsatz getauscht, der kann sich windelweich anfühlen oder hat der nen defekt?
c; ist was an der Kurbeleinheit?

Bei großen Rahmen ist wohl mit das Problem das der Rohrquerschnitt vom verhältnis zur Rohrlänge zu klein wird. Dadurch werden grosse Rahmen als so instabil empfunden.

Man müsste dementsprechend richtige Ofenrohre verbauen, was dann wieder an den Standardlagern im Steuersatz und Tretlager scheitert. Das ideale Rad für grosse Personen müsste daher komplett neu konstruiert werden.
Ein 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz könnte aber schon mal helfen.

Das Paduano finde ich persönlich auch extrem schön.


----------



## lelebebbel (16. November 2006)

Große Bilder Hochladen kann man im "Fotoalbum" - gaaanz oben über dem IBC Logo ist ein Link. Die kann man dann mit dem [ IMG ]bild-adresse[ /IMG] code, der unter dem Foto angezeigt wird, in einem Post platzieren.

Das Beste wäre wohl wirklich, wenn du mal einen Surly Karate Monkey oder ähnliches probefahren könntest, leider hab ich keine Ahnung ob es hierzulande Händler gibt, die sowas rumstehen haben. Ich schätze die Rahmen als reichlich stabil ein, denn erstens ist alles, was Surly baut, stabil (und schwer  ), zweitens sind die Teile wie gesagt für die Zielgruppe "große Leute". Ähnliches würde ich auch über OnOne, zumindest über die Stahlrahmen, und auch Kona sagen. Das sind die 3 Marken, deren 29er man am ehesten in D zu Gesicht bekommt. Über die Steifigkeit kann ich leider nichts sagen, dazu bin ich zu leicht.

Leider ist das Zeug natürlich nicht mit einem Paduano Titanrahmen vergleichbar - für edleres Geröhr müsstest du wohl wirklich entweder einen Maßrahmenbauer beauftragen, oder zumindest in den USA suchen.


----------



## singlestoph (19. November 2006)

wenn der herr sarotiritter mal hinschreibt wo er wohnt findet sich vielleicht jemand der ein surly hat der in der nähe wohnt und das ding für eine probefahrt zur verfügung stellen würde

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

